# Windows 8 doch erst 2014 (Spekulation)



## i3810jaz (18. September 2010)

zwar wird es in einigen Microsoft Presentationen behauptet das Winows 8 2012 kommen soll. Aber es gibt immer mehr Faktoren die Microsofts Behauptungen ins Wanken bringen. 
1. Viele Powerpoint Presentationen lassen den Verdacht einer Fälschung entstehen.
2. Wenn Windows wirklich so weit währe hätten große PC Zeitschriften schon einen Milestone bekommen.
3. Die ersten "closed" Alphatests würden anlaufen und erste Videos würden im Internet erscheinen.
Was denkt ihr dazu.


----------



## zcei (18. September 2010)

Vielleicht machen sie ja alles ganz geheim und wollen dann erst richtig gut laufende Versionen "durchsickern" lassen...

Und dann geht alles ratz fatz. "Video geleakt"..."Milestone angekommen bei PCWelt" () ... "Erste Eindrücke des neuen Betriebssystems" ... "Releasedate bekannt geworden" .. fertig


----------



## i3810jaz (18. September 2010)

das kann sein ich glaub auf Grund der Vergangenheit nicht dran. 
Edit: aber wenn die so lang vor ein Vista Service Pack brauchen. Wie lang braucht dann ein richtiges (neues) Betriebssysten?


----------



## zcei (18. September 2010)

Vll so lange wie von XP bis zur 7 Beta (Vista)


----------



## rabe08 (18. September 2010)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> zwar wird es in einigen Microsoft Presentationen behauptet das Winows 8 2012 kommen soll. Aber es gibt immer mehr Faktoren die Microsofts Behauptungen ins Wanken bringen.
> 1. Viele Powerpoint Presentationen lassen den Verdacht einer Fälschung entstehen.
> 2. Wenn Windows wirklich so weit währe hätten große PC Zeitschriften schon einen Milestone bekommen.
> 3. Die ersten "closed" Alphatests würden anlaufen und erste Videos würden im Internet erscheinen.
> Was denkt ihr dazu.



Wo hat MS etwas behauptet? Da sind irgendwelche Powerpoints und nicht mehr.

zu 1. Aha
zu 2. Nein, derzeit nicht. Nach dem kommerziellen Vista-Desaster wird MS garantiert nicht einen 7 Nachfolger so früh zeigen. Die wollen erstmal ordentlich 7 verkaufen und nicht, dass die lieben Kunden 7 schieben und auf 8 warten.
zu 3. siehe 2.

Aussage MS: OSse sollen zukünftig im 3 Jahres-Takt mit Major Releases kommen. Macht für MS auch Sinn. EA Kunden zahlen drauf, wenn die OSse nur alle 5 Jahre kommen und sind dann nicht mehr lange EA-Kunden. Die können alle sehr gut rechnen. Und EA-Kunden sind die Cash-Cow von MS, die zahlen im Gegensatz zu den meisten Heimanwendern...


----------



## i3810jaz (18. September 2010)

klar wollen die Geheim halten wegen Vista. Hats bei 7 geklappt nein wohl kaum.
Deswegen vermute ich das Windows 8 noch nicht richtig lauffähig ist.
Das bedeutes das sie noch keine Funktionen intigriert haben. Was wieder rum heist das man von einem "Vista" (2012) sicherlich zwei Jahre bis zu einem "7" warten muss.


Edit: Oder sie arbeiten vorrangig an Windows 9 oder später mit den eigentlich Windows 8 funktionen und servieren als Windows 8 ein leicht getuntes Windows 7.....
Edit-2: @ rabe aus meiner sicht macht es keinen sinn nur Microsoft intern zu testen weil vllt. als unwichtig abgestemmpelte funktionen doch erwartet werden oder die Mehrheit "Funktionen" lieber auch abschallten will oder viele Ungenutzte funktionen ins Windows rein kommen, beziehungs wiese die mehrheit auch wieder die Kompliziertere Version will weil man so Programme auf eine anderre Pattition installieren kann. Oder sogar bestimmte Hardware nicht läuft. Dann hätte man genau so ein großes Disaster wie bei Vista. Oder wie soll man bei Windows einen Patch das das Mainboard laufen lässt ohne einen Mainboardwechsel aufspielen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. September 2010)

Der Sinn des Threads entzieht sich mir zwar leicht, aber ich sage einfach mal...

[X]Sonstiges.

It's done when it's done.

Wozu soll man jetzt schon die Hühner scheu machen, wenn offensichtlich eh noch nichts handfestes durchgesickert ist?


----------



## Maschine311 (18. September 2010)

2012 wäre sicher viel zu früh, das würde kein Umsatz bringen
Beim release von W7 war XP uralt und Vista ein totaler Reinfall, da hat die Welt geschrien, MS mach uns ein neues, daher auch der riesige Erfolg. Nun haben alle ein super funktionierendes OS zum großteil schon auf 64Bit, wüßte nicht was da für extreme Neuerungen schon 2012 kommen sollten um die Leute zu animieren schon wieder ein neues OS zu ordern. denke 2014 ist ein guter realer Termin um auch solche Neuerungen zu haben das sich ein Umstieg lohnt!


----------



## i3810jaz (20. September 2010)

ja das könnte gut sein.


----------

